
Ask HN: Resources for learning Ada? - tonysdg
I&#x27;ve got an interest in obscure programming languages; recently Ada caught my eye due to its origins in the U.S. D.o.D. Does anyone know of any good resources for learning Ada?
======
based2
[https://learn.adacore.com/](https://learn.adacore.com/)

[http://docs.adacore.com/live/wave/gps/html/gps_tutorial/inde...](http://docs.adacore.com/live/wave/gps/html/gps_tutorial/index.html)

[http://getadanow.com/](http://getadanow.com/)
([http://www.adalog.fr/en/freeada.html](http://www.adalog.fr/en/freeada.html))

[https://www.adacore.com/press/make-with-ada-
competition-2018](https://www.adacore.com/press/make-with-ada-
competition-2018)

------
OneWingedShark
[http://learnadanow.com](http://learnadanow.com) is done by the same guy that
does GetAdaNow.com

The Ada Information Clearinghouse has a section for learning Ada:
[http://www.adaic.org/learn/](http://www.adaic.org/learn/)

There's a toy LISP I did as/for a tutorial, though this is the final product:
[https://github.com/OneWingedShark/Ada_Tutorial](https://github.com/OneWingedShark/Ada_Tutorial)

And here's the home of the ARG, Ada's design group: [http://ada-
auth.org/](http://ada-auth.org/)

